# mon Imac ne s'allume plus



## emilie267 (11 Mai 2005)

Voilà , l'heure est grave :

dimanche apresm' je suspends mon Imac G4 pendant qq heures, et plusieurs coupures de jus se produisent pdt ce tps... je reviens et impossible de rallumer mon ordi... bizarre il est branché sur une multi "anti surtension", et rien d'autre n'a sauté chez moi... Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème de pile, mais j'ai voulu ouvrir le ventre de la bete et j'ai vite arreté j'ai eu peur de faire une boulette...
Autre problème, je dois faire 140 km aller retour pour aller au réparateur Apple le plus proche de chez moi...
Comment on fait pour changer la pile soi-même?

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez? Ce n'est peut être pas ça ?  

Merci d'avance )))


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

emilie267 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà , l'heure est grave :
> 
> dimanche apresm' je suspends mon Imac G4 pendant qq heures, et plusieurs coupures de jus se produisent pdt ce tps... je reviens et impossible de rallumer mon ordi... bizarre il est branché sur une multi "anti surtension", et rien d'autre n'a sauté chez moi... Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problème de pile, mais j'ai voulu ouvrir le ventre de la bete et j'ai vite arreté j'ai eu peur de faire une boulette...
> Autre problème, je dois faire 140 km aller retour pour aller au réparateur Apple le plus proche de chez moi...
> ...



 Essaye déjà de redémarrer avec le CD d'installation.
Albert


----------



## JET de Nice (12 Mai 2005)

Tu veux dire que plus rien ne réagis comme si il n'y avait pas de courant ??? si c'est le cas se n'est pas un problème de pile (enfin je ne pense pas) mais un probléme d'alimentation peut'être qu'elle à tout simplement sautée...


----------



## JET de Nice (12 Mai 2005)

essais de le branché dans une autre piéce pour tester une autre prise de courant et vérifie le cablage...


----------



## emilie267 (12 Mai 2005)

JET de Nice a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que plus rien ne réagis comme si il n'y avait pas de courant ??? si c'est le cas se n'est pas un problème de pile (enfin je ne pense pas) mais un probléme d'alimentation peut'être qu'elle à tout simplement sautée...


 
Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses, c'est bien sympa.
C'est exactement ça, rien de ne se passe comme s'il n'y avait plus de courant... impossible donc de le redémarrer avec le cd de Panther, ni de faire quoi que ce soit d'ailleurs.
J'ai en effet lu que même avec une pile naze on peut quand même démarrer, mais là rien du tout du tout. j'ai essayé de le brancher dans une autre pièce sans succès. Je pense essayer avec un autre cable en effet, on ne sait jamais.
Quand tu dis problème d'alimentation? Ca veut dire quoi exactement? 
merci encore à tous,

Emilie


----------



## fpoil (12 Mai 2005)

l'alim de l'imac a surement grillé, il m'est arrivé presque la même chose avec un ibook, resté branché pendant que j'étais en vacances (des potes squattaient), deux jours après être rentré, plus rien, l'ibook muet comme une carpe avec ou sans batterie, plus de jus dans la bécane, bilan : SAV


----------



## emilie267 (12 Mai 2005)

Après 4 appels chez Apple (je les ai tanés un peu fo dire...) u technicien a fini par ma faire ouvrir le socle de la bête et me faire appuyer sur un 'tit bitognio... et voilà... tout fonctionne bien et je n'ai rien perdu
C'est ça un reset de la carte mère??????
merci à vous pour vos conseils


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2005)

emilie267 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça un reset de la carte mère??????



La réponse se trouve dans la question


----------



## puffade (12 Mai 2005)

emilie267 a dit:
			
		

> Après 4 appels chez Apple (je les ai tanés un peu fo dire...) u technicien a fini par ma faire ouvrir le socle de la bête et me faire appuyer sur un 'tit bitognio... et voilà... tout fonctionne bien et je n'ai rien perdu
> C'est ça un reset de la carte mère??????
> merci à vous pour vos conseils




C'est bien d'avoir pu gérer le problème sans retour au SAV. Bravo


----------



## emilie267 (12 Mai 2005)

merci je dormirai moins vete ce soir au moins concernant un reset...
Le réparateur d'Avignon voulait même me faire payer le devis... tout ça pour un malheureux petit bitognio... tsssssss


----------

